
Congress Releases '28 Pages' That Looks for Saudi Links to Sept. 11 Hijackers - ozten
http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2016/07/15/486198380/congress-releases-28-pages-that-looks-for-saudi-links-to-sept-11-hijackers
======
founderscare
Released on a Friday (like every bad press announcement) and also while the
news is saturated with the French attack in Nice. I guess they really hope no
one pays much attention.

~~~
daveguy
From the article:

Saudi Arabia, meanwhile, said it welcomed the document's release, which it had
advocated for years.

The Saudi ambassador to the US:

"Since 2002, the 9/11 Commission and several government agencies, including
the C.I.A. and the F.B.I., have investigated the contents of the '28 Pages'
and have confirmed that neither the Saudi government, nor senior Saudi
officials, nor any person acting on behalf of the Saudi government provided
any support or encouragement for these attacks,"

"We hope the release of these pages will clear up, once and for all, any
lingering questions or suspicions about Saudi Arabia's actions, intentions, or
long-term friendship with the United States," he added.

Just because it was released on a Friday doesn't mean it was a bad news dump.
The Saudi government has encouraged the release of the document for years
because the classification was doing more damage than the document.

I will definitely be interested to see how independent third parties interpret
the document.

------
SureYaDo
"While in the United States, some of the September 11 hijackers were in
contact with, and received support or assistance from, individuals who may be
connected to the Saudi government," it states."

Is it stated what exactly is questionable about their affiliation? I don't
think that there is a middle ground here. Either they have ties to government
operations or they don't.

Very suspicious with the timing of this release as well. Great way to try and
bury it with current events. This just reeks of political agenda.

~~~
duncan_bayne
> I don't think that there is a middle ground here. Either they have ties to
> government operations or they don't.

I haven't read the pages yet, but it's not at all hard to imagine a grey area
or two.

Imagine if we were talking about a radical Christian terrorist who'd received
material assistance from a church known to be attended and funded by a senior
Government minister.

Is there a direct connection between the minister and the church support of
the terrorist? Even if true, was he acting in his capacity as a private
individual, or with the blessing of the Government? And even then, with
official blessing, or maybe just that of the intelligence or military
sections?

------
mr_potato_face
Direct release link:
[http://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/f...](http://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/files/documents/declasspart4.pdf)

